# Verlust der FMS Kopplung nach CPU tausch!



## Naehmaschine (30 November 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem!
Ich mus eine 315-2DP gegen eine 317-2DP tauschen. Soweit kein Akt.
Hintendran hängt abe noch ein CP343-5.
Auf der 315 waren FDL sowie FMS Verbindungen gekoppelt, beim tauschen gingen die natürlich flöten, da ein tauschen nicht möglich war sondern nur ein löschen und neu einsetzen. Hab dan die FMS verbindungen und die FDL verbindungen neu aufgesetzt im Progamm die Read- und Write-Aufträge mit den Neuen ID´s versehen und dachte das was, leider aber nicht hab ich was vergessen was ich in der FMS Verbindung noch anpassen muss??? Irgendwie läuft meine FMS Kopplung zu den zwei anderen CPUen (ebenfalls 315-2DP mit CP343-5) nicht mehr. Hat jemand eine Idee?
Ein muß ich noch erwähene habe in diesem zu noch eine FMS Verbindung zum Leitsystem Projektiert mid ca. 10-15 zusätzlichen FMS-Indexen.

Bin für jeden Strohalm dankbar.

MfG 

Naehmaschine


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2010)

Hast du die Verbindungen in NetPro angelegt und übertragen ?


----------



## Naehmaschine (1 Dezember 2010)

Ja ich habe die Verbindungen im NetPro neu Angelegt, das Sie beim CPU-tausch ja verloren gingen. Danach habe ich an alle CPUén die Systemdaten neu geladen und danach Spannung weg unde wieder drauf damit der CP auch sicher seine neuen Daten bekommt.


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 Dezember 2010)

Schau mal nach ob die DB´s für die FMS-Kommunikation freigegeben sind:

Symbole --> DB --> rechte Maustaste --> spezielle Objekteigenschaften --> Kommunikation


----------



## PN/DP (6 Dezember 2010)

Naehmaschine schrieb:


> Bin für jeden Strohalm dankbar.


Hat Dein Problem eventuell mit diesem Problem vom 09.02.2004 zu tun?
Funktionseinschränkung des CP 343-5 für den Betrieb mit CPU 317-2 PN/DP


> Mit sofortiger Wirkung werden die FMS-Clientfunktionen des CP 343-5 für den Betrieb
> mit der CPU 317-2 PN/DP gesperrt. [...]
> 
> Das Problem wird durch ein *Update der Kommunkationsbausteine* gelöst [...]
> ...


... oder ruf mal den Siemens Support in Nürnberg an (falls Du das noch nicht getan hast).

Haben die in Deinem Projekt verwendeten FMS-FB FB2, FB4, FB5, FB6 die Versionsnummer 1.6 und FB3 = V1.5 ?
Eventuell brauchst Du auch ein Firmware-Update des CP 343-5 wegen der CPU 317 ?

Harald


----------



## Naehmaschine (6 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Die grünen Fähnchen für die FMS Kommunikation hab ich gesetzt.
Gibt es da vieleicht eine Größenbeschrenkung der Daten?
Hab ca. 30 Indexe pro CPU vergeben, ein Index max 232Byte.


> Hat Dein Problem eventuell mit diesem Problem vom 09.02.2004 zu tun?


Nein, hab eine 317 2DP nicht 317 PN/DP.

An den Siemens Support wende ich mich als nächstes.


----------



## Naehmaschine (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Jetzt geht es!

Hab das Programm etwas umgestell und jetzt funzt es.

Alle FMS Kopplung unter den CPU'en hab ich gegen FDL-Kopplungen ersetzt.
Die FMS Kopplungen gehen jetzt nur noch auf das Leitsystem.

Warum es jetzt funktionier und voher nicht, weiß ich leider auch nicht

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Anregungen


----------



## centipede (27 Januar 2011)

Na ja... FMS und FDL sind ja zwei komplett unterschiedliche Kommarten.
Aber schön wenns läuft :-D


----------

